# Collections? What do you collect?



## Big Don (May 19, 2009)

There are those with coin collections, stamp collections, etc. Me, I collect shot glasses. I have close to three hundred. I have shot glasses from Turkey, Colombia, and Greece, shoot, I have one from Israel with Jesus on it! I saw a story on the news a couple of months ago about a pastor handing out shot glasses in bars to advertise for his church, I emailed him, and he sent me one.

One of the assistant managers where I work collects crock pots. That struck me as odd, even though my dad collects Sunkist juicers.
So, what do you collect?


----------



## girlbug2 (May 20, 2009)

I collect stamps.
My dh collects knives, watches and pens.
My kids collect bakugans and legos.

We sound so dull on paper..


----------



## Big Don (May 20, 2009)

I don't know if it can properly be called a collection, but, I have a 17 page Word document of quotations, sayings, and quips...


----------



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2009)

I collect spores, molds and fungus.


----------



## Omar B (May 20, 2009)

Electric guitars - Carvin, Dean, Jackson.  I'm very picky too, new guitars have to be American made, used ones I don't care because I spend a fair amount of time rebuilding and repairing instruments to bring them up to a standard I like.  So I guess my hobby of restoring guitars ties into my collecting guitars.

Comic Books - Mostly DC titles.

Novels & Military History books - I have a degree in Lit, sue me.


----------



## Cryozombie (May 20, 2009)

I have over 200 DVDs... does that count as a collection?


----------



## Tez3 (May 20, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> I collect spores, molds and fungus.


 
Intentionally lol?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 20, 2009)

I collect antique American-made wind-up men's wristwatches, although I haven't added to my collection in many years.

I also collect antique cameras, which I try to restore, when my barely-sufficient mechanical skills are up to the task.  Otherwise, you could say I take broken old cameras and make them brokener.

I have quite a collection of used and worthless lottery tickets.  Oh well.


----------



## terryl965 (May 20, 2009)

Stamps, Baseball cards, hotwheels and a few other things like Books and DVD's. About twenty years ago I started collecting Salt and Pepper shakers from everywhere.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 20, 2009)

I have seen Terry's collection and it is pretty awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






For myself I collect *blades*. (what would you expect)  However,
I have no idea how many of them I have. :idunno:


----------



## bluekey88 (May 20, 2009)

Bruises, injuries, etc...

Seriously, video games, DVD's, strays (dogs and people mostly  )

Peace, 
Erik


----------



## ShelleyK (May 20, 2009)

Postcards   Ive been collecting them since I was a kid!  So message me for my address and send me one from your area!!!


----------



## Cryozombie (May 20, 2009)

I suppose my Wargaming Miniatures count... although I have fewer than I did since I stopped doing Warhammer 40k.  

Still I have at least 500 between Rezolution, Star Wars, Mordheim, and a few others...


----------



## harlan (May 20, 2009)

Not a collector. However, there are things I can't pass up. My penchant for tartan and single malt scotch has my cupboard filled with barely tasted top shelf scotch, and my closet filled with kilts I'll never wear. LOL!


----------



## ackks10 (May 20, 2009)

well now, this is cool,i have a great Collection of comic books, i have a 1962
copy of Supergirl, and i have early Batman-Superman,and that's just DC
i have a lot of Marvel,to many to list here,and i don't know if any one here does the comic book thing, but i have Darkhorse and others too, and being that i'm a DJ on WVLT 92.1 VineLand NJ i have a a music Collection that i lost count of how many i have, BTW we play oldies my Name on the air is George Ellington i'm the PSA Director it's called Cruisin 92.1, and i also do a internet radio show (LIVE) Called George Ellington's Time Tunnel,you can listen when i'm on, this is where you would go to listen, Listen Address: http://www2.streamgeeks.com:15046/listen.pls,
Oh i almost forgot, i still teach Kenpo, it's all good


----------



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> MA-Caver said:
> 
> 
> > I collect spores, molds and fungus.
> ...


Well I am a potholer you know :wink1: 

Actually Egon Spengler from Ghostbusters is one of my geeky heroes. 

I have a collection of comics as well but they're being held "hostage" by my oldest brother in exchange for storing them for so long. 

Bats, I have a small collection of bat related/shaped/themed items; stamps, candle holders, figurines, rings, magnets, stickers, and two ty beanie babies one large and one small... put them together and you got a momma bat with a baby in her wings... (awwww). 

I'm also a DVD collector... roughly 400+ to date.


----------



## tellner (May 20, 2009)

harlan said:


> Not a collector. However, there are things I can't pass up. My penchant for tartan and single malt scotch has my cupboard filled with barely tasted top shelf scotch, and my closet filled with kilts I'll never wear. LOL!


 
Tartan kilt.
Tartan bonnet.
Tartan necktie...

I once got a tartan trouble. Does that count?


----------



## tellner (May 20, 2009)

Old edged and impact weapons, mostly SE Asia, Middle Eastern and African.

Books, lots and lots of books.


----------



## Tez3 (May 20, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> I suppose my Wargaming Miniatures count... although I have fewer than I did since I stopped doing Warhammer 40k.
> 
> Still I have at least 500 between Rezolution, Star Wars, Mordheim, and a few others...


 
My son paints Warhammer models professionally, sells them all over the world but he does a few for himself and we have them dotted around the house. Doesn't play the games though.


----------



## Big Don (May 20, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> My son paints Warhammer models professionally, sells them all over the world but he does a few for himself and we have them dotted around the house. Doesn't play the games though.


Is that lucrative?


----------



## Tez3 (May 20, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Is that lucrative?


 
Very much so. the small ones can go for £30 upwards, average price is £50-80, armies cost hundreds of pounds purely for the man hours involved.
It never fails to amaze me the work he does on such small figures, the shading, faces etc.


----------



## shihansmurf (May 20, 2009)

harlan said:


> Not a collector. However, there are things I can't pass up. My penchant for tartan and single malt scotch has my cupboard filled with barely tasted top shelf scotch, and my closet filled with kilts I'll never wear. LOL!


 
I try very hard to collect high quality scotch but I'm never able to keep it around long enough to really qualify as having a "collection". I do enjoy the attempt, though.



I collect books of all sorts. I seem to have a bit of an affective disorder to the end state of not being able too get rid of a book the I've purchased. Magazines, I can grugdingly part with but books? No way.

My wife seems to have the same issue so our house resembles a bit of a lending library. When we're elderly I hope that we are thought of as eccentric instead of as packrats that horde books.

Mark


----------



## Tez3 (May 20, 2009)

shihansmurf said:


> I try very hard to collect high quality scotch but I'm never able to keep it around long enough to really qualify as having a "collection". I do enjoy the attempt, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm glad I'm not the only one! I love books, all books and  never get rid of them. This was a bit of a nightmare when we were in the RAF and moving everything three years to a new house! I've been collecting books for over forty years now.
The way I look at it, books are more important than anything, if you need to you can sit on them, use them as a table even a bed lol!


----------



## just2kicku (May 20, 2009)

I used to collect beer signs. Had quite the collection of lit and neon beer signs. Until my EX wife made me get rid of them all. She's the devil. I tried starting a collection of WWII stuff, my great uncle gave me a German helmet with a bullet hole in it that he brought back with him, don't know what ever happened to that tho. The devil probably has it.


----------



## shihansmurf (May 20, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one! I love books, all books and never get rid of them. This was a bit of a nightmare when we were in the RAF and moving everything three years to a new house! I've been collecting books for over forty years now.
> The way I look at it, books are more important than anything, if you need to you can sit on them, use them as a table even a bed lol!


 
Ya know, it had never occured to me to use them as furniture.lol!
The wife and I had been talking over replacing the couch this summer but now that you mention it you may have saved me a good bit of cash if I can talk Mindy in to it.....

Mark


----------



## crushing (May 20, 2009)

Nothing seriously, I have collected quite a few AOL disks/CDs and small elephant statues (figurines doesn't sounds quite right!  lol)


----------



## Sukerkin (May 20, 2009)

In common with some above, I have collected books all my life.  I still have every one that I have ever owned apart from a couple which have mysteriously vanished as some things do over the years (like my ever-so-prized hardback copy of the "Children of Cherry Tree Farm" ).


----------



## Fiendlover (May 20, 2009)

Movie ticket stubs and blades.  :ultracool


----------



## Ronin74 (May 20, 2009)

Aluminum cans and platic bottles, lol. Let's see...

Comics and Graphic Novels.
I don't know if I'd say I collect weapons, but somehow, they're usually given to me as tokens from past instructors.
Books
I used to collect postcards, but at some point, my friends thought it would be funny to send me "wish you were here cards" with women in bikinis. After awhile, that got boring.
My favorite collection is usually the video clips of great fights, or training sessions from good fighters.


----------



## tellner (May 20, 2009)

Our book collection has grown to the point where there are no more walls for bookcases. We've pruned ruthlessly and have to follow a "Somebody Comes to Town, Somebody Leaves Town" policy (incidentally the title of a good novel by Cory Doctorow). Now that we've whittled it down to a few thousand that we really, really like it gets harder to get rid of any of them. What makes it worse is that Powell's Books is right here in Portland. And they give 20% more in trade than cash.

My wife's parents built special rolling bookcases for their private library and have filled a second house with the overflow. 

So I have to say...

Hi, my name is Todd and I'm a biblioholic.

My parents are biblioholics, and they got me started on my addiction. There were always books around the house when I was growing up. My parents read in front of me and encouraged my habit. When I was in school most of my friends were readers, and I hung out in libraries and bookstores.

I know that my habit is out of control because

I usually pick up a book or newspaper first thing in the morning, and a book is usually the last thing I see before I go to sleep. 

Sometimes I read to escape from problems.

I have spent money on books that I should have spent on food and rent. 

Most of my friends biblioholics. We organize social events around reading and talk about our favorite authors. 

There are books everywhere in my house so that I can get a fix when I want one

I married a serious reader who enables my addiction just like her biblioholic parents enabled hers.


----------



## Big Don (May 20, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Very much so. the small ones can go for £30 upwards, average price is £50-80, armies cost hundreds of pounds purely for the man hours involved.
> It never fails to amaze me the work he does on such small figures, the shading, faces etc.


Wow! Makes me wish I had a drop of artistic ability...


----------



## Tez3 (May 20, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Wow! Makes me wish I had a drop of artistic ability...


 
I tried to post some pictures we have on the computer but it won't do it. It's his patience as well that I simply haven't got!


----------



## girlbug2 (May 20, 2009)

tellner said:


> Most of my friends biblioholics. We organize social events around reading and talk about our favorite authors.
> 
> I married a serious reader who enables my addiction just like her biblioholic parents enabled hers.


 
I am green with envy. I don't have anybody I can talk to about books. Mostly I get chastised for "sitting around" when I'm caught reading (in lieu of cleaning the bathroom) My mom reads, but it's stuff like James Patterson while I'm trying to increase my knowledge of history and economics and zombie killing...I learned long ago not to discuss zombies with my mom. Or anybody, lest I find myself alone with the cheese tray.


----------



## Tez3 (May 20, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> I am green with envy. I don't have anybody I can talk to about books. *Mostly I get chastised for "sitting around" when* *I'm caught reading (in lieu of cleaning the bathroom*) My mom reads, but it's stuff like James Patterson while I'm trying to increase my knowledge of history and economics and zombie killing...I learned long ago not to discuss zombies with my mom. Or anybody, lest I find myself alone with the cheese tray.


 

Oh that was me too! 
Reading is a solitary thing for me by choice, I really hate talking about the books I read. It's as if the characters are mine, I don't want to know what others think as it may spoil my thoughts. I don't like films of books for that reason either.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 20, 2009)

Big Don said:


> Wow! Makes me wish I had a drop of artistic ability...


We ALL have some type of artistic ability, just not necessarily the same type as another. You just have to try and find your niche, be it painting, drawing, embroidery, sculpture, carving, photography, computer graphics, etc. etc. Even music or writing is something that requires some type of artistic skill.   

I used to collect and put together/paint 1/35th scale military models and figures, my figures were not too bad. Learned a lot from shepard paine who is a modeler extraordinaire http://sheperdpaine.com/index.htm
Some of his work below, the first three are his... the last two are mine own.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (May 20, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> I learned long ago not to discuss zombies with my mom. Or anybody, lest I find myself alone with the cheese tray.



Zombies are serious bidness.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wigwam/sets/72157608399780601/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/wigwam/sets/72157602202427046/


----------



## Cryozombie (May 20, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> I used to collect and put together/paint 1/35th scale military models and figures, my figures were not too bad. Learned a lot from shepard paine who is a modeler extraordinaire http://sheperdpaine.com/index.htm
> Some of his work below, the first three are his... the last two are mine own.



Wow, yeah I am not quite that good... Here are some of mine:


----------



## Sukerkin (May 20, 2009)

Painting minature collections is a serious artistic endeavour, gentlemen.  I salute you.  

I became quite good at 25mm-35mm scale figures for RPG's and wargames but was as nothing to some of my friends of those long ago gaming days.  

Sadly, I never got the opportunity to pass some work to one of those friends when I was a curator because he passed away too soon {} but some of his creations grace military museums around the country.


----------



## tellner (May 21, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> My mom reads, but it's stuff like James Patterson while I'm trying to increase my knowledge of history and economics and zombie killing...I learned long ago not to discuss zombies with my mom. Or anybody, lest I find myself alone with the cheese tray.


 
Zombie killing? Hmm. Here's something I wrote about that a while back


----------



## shihansmurf (May 21, 2009)

girlbug2 said:


> My mom reads, but it's stuff like James Patterson while I'm trying to increase my knowledge of history and economics and zombie killing..



My wife and I have the same disconnect. I have nothing against fiction, big fan in point of fact, but I don't like to disengage my intellect to the degree that most of it requires to find enjoyable. The wife reads mainly as a form of escapism. Mindless romance novels and the like. Now I have my own guilty pleasures as far as such things go(I love horror and old pulp era writing) but I remain amazed that someone as intelligent as my wife would elect to fill her head with the amount of vacuous inanity that she does by reading crap like Johanna Lindsay and Danielle Steele. The intellectual equivalent of twinkies.

Good fiction, however, the kind that makes one work to parse the themes, now that is worthwhile.

Wow, I didn't realize that I had become a book snob.

Mark 

P.S. We need a good nerd smiley.


----------

